# Deals at Adorama: 600EX-RT, Canon EOS 6D kit and more



## JVLphoto (Jan 27, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href=""></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="">Tweet</a></div>
<p>Adorama has a pretty good batch of deals this week but you’ll have to use the “Buy together and save” text link under the star-ratings in order to get the deal (worth it, since a $20 item will save you $100), like so:</p>
<p><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Buy-together.jpg" alt="BuyTogether & Save" width="386" height="99" class="alignnone size-full wp-image-15668" /></p>
<li><strike><a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA600EXU.html?KBID=64393" title="Canon 600EX-RT" target="_blank">Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT, Shoe Mount Flash</a> – U.S.A. Warranty

Regular Price $549.00  Sale Price $423.29 + Free Shipping and 2% Adorama Rewards.s (buy together and save, <strong>add the lightscoop</strong>.)</strike></li>
<p>


For a brand new flash that’s only about a year-old now it’s hard to beat a price around $400. If you haven’t made the jump to the “RT” system yet, take a look at <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/reviews/review-canon-speedlite-600ex-rt/" title="Canon 600EX-RT review" target="_blank">Justin’s review</a> and maybe he’ll convince you to make the switch.</p>
<li><a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA430EX2U.html?KBID=64393" title="Canon 430exII" target="_blank">Canon Speedlite 430EX II Flash</a> – U.S.A. Warranty

Regular Price $299.00  Sale Price $231.00 + Free Shipping and 2% Adorama Rewards (buy together and save, <strong>add the lightscoop</strong>.)</li>
<p>
</p>
<li><a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA8518AFU.html?KBID=64393?kbid=64393" title="Canon 85mm f/1.8" target="_blank">Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 USM AutoFocus Telephoto Lens</a> – USA Warranty

Regular Price $419.00  Sale Price $319.44 + Free Shipping and 2% Adorama Reward  (buy together and save, <strong>add the lightscoop</strong>.)</li>
<p>
</p>
<li><a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DM3KZ.html?KBID=64393" title="5D3 kit" target="_blank">Canon EOS-5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera Body Kit W/ Canon EF 24-105L Image Stabilized Lens</a>

Regular Price $4008.95 Buy Together and Save price  $3203.12 With Free Shipping and 2% Adorama Rewards.(you must <strong>add the lightscoop to get this price</strong>)</li>
<p>
</p>
<li><a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA6DK.html?KBID=64393" title="Canon 6D kit" target="_blank">Canon EOS-6D Digital SLR Camera Kit with Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM Lens</a>

Regular Price $3049.00 Price in Cart $2399 + Free Shipping and 2% Adorama Rewards (Buy together and save. <strong>Add the 70-300 lens bundle</strong>.)</li>
<p>
</p>
<li><a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA6D.html?KBID=64393" title="6D" target="_blank">Canon EOS-6D Digital SLR Camera Body, 20.2 Megapixel, Full Frame CMOS Sensor</a>

Regular Price $2199.00 Price in Cart $1797.00 + Free Shipping and 2% Adorama Rewards. (Buy together and save  <strong>Add the 70-300 lens bundle</strong>.)</li>
<p>
</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## bholliman (Jan 27, 2014)

Great deal on the 600EX-RT. I picked up my second one.


----------



## av4rice (Jan 27, 2014)

Isn't the Lightscoop for pop-up flashes? Funny that they're bundling it with incompatible hotshoe flashes and a camera body that doesn't have a pop-up flash.


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 28, 2014)

That's a good deal on the 600.


----------



## Chris Burch (Jan 28, 2014)

I guess this was a very short-term sale. It's 7:40pm and I can't get the sale price to pull up with or without the LightScoop.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi, 
I'm guessing Proffesor Kobre wants to up his sales stats for what may essentially be a waste of money gimmick or it may not, I don't know, but how better to improve sales than bundle it with something people will want and make it save more than it costs them.

Cheers Graham.



av4rice said:


> Isn't the Lightscoop for pop-up flashes? Funny that they're bundling it with incompatible hotshoe flashes and a camera body that doesn't have a pop-up flash.


----------



## smithcon (Jan 28, 2014)

Soooo disappointed I missed the 600EX-RT deal. I immediately clicked over to buy 3, but they are $549 now, light scoop or no. My 580EX-IIs and pocket wizards will remain my trusty workhorses for now.


----------



## LSV (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you, CanonRumors. I've been looking for the 430EX II flash and the price was great.


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like they've returned to their pre-holiday price levels for the 5D3 and 6D.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jan 28, 2014)

I wonder why the fire sale? I bought my used 580 EXII for just a few dollars a year ago...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 28, 2014)

smithcon said:


> Soooo disappointed I missed the 600EX-RT deal. I immediately clicked over to buy 3, but they are $549 now, light scoop or no. My 580EX-IIs and pocket wizards will remain my trusty workhorses for now.



I was tempted...but the three I have (plus an ST-E3-RT) are sufficient for my current needs. 

I still have a PW setup (TT1 + AC3, 2x TT5, and a PowerMC2), which I keep mainly because it's the way to radio trigger my Einstein. The Canon -RT system is far better than the PW in terms of reliability and ease of setup...so much so, that if I'm using one or more 600's with the Einstein, I just rely on the monolight's built-in optical slave trigger. The only thing I like better about the PW setup is the AC3 – there's no faster way to adjust flash power on the fly (but it's limited to three groups).


----------



## JBL (Jan 28, 2014)

smithcon said:


> Soooo disappointed I missed the 600EX-RT deal. I immediately clicked over to buy 3, but they are $549 now, light scoop or no. My 580EX-IIs and pocket wizards will remain my trusty workhorses for now.



I got in on the 600EX deal! But not from CR's post  unfortunately by the time you had posted I think the deal was done.

Try subscribing (click notify button) on www.canonpricewatch.com I got e-mailed about this deal hours before the CR post!

But thanks for posting anyway!


----------



## agierke (Jan 28, 2014)

B&H has the 600exrts on sale for 470.00 straight up. The 2x 600exrt + STE3RT is on sale for just over 1100.00.

Both are just a bit higher priced than their lowest price during the holiday sales.


----------



## DanielW (Jan 28, 2014)

Isn't the regular price irregularly high? ???


----------



## agierke (Jan 28, 2014)

DanielW said:


> Isn't the regular price irregularly high? ???



Depends on your needs and budget. I find these flashes to be highly useful and think the price is well worth the functionality and feature set.


----------



## DanielW (Jan 28, 2014)

agierke said:


> DanielW said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the regular price irregularly high? ???
> ...



I agree, but what I meant was the regular price shown here seems to be a little higher than what I am used to see, supposedly to make the discount seem even more attractive than it really is. Not sure, though.


----------



## JonAustin (Jan 28, 2014)

DanielW said:


> Isn't the regular price irregularly high? ???



I bought 4 of these back in July 2012, when the price dropped from $629 to $599, and B&H ran a short promotion for an additional $20 off. I thought I was getting a bargain!

When I was using 580-II's, I always had to carry an owner's manual with me, whenever I was doing a multi-flash shoot at a remote site. The 600's menu system is so easy that I no longer need to refer to a manual. And the elimination of line-of-sight for slave triggering is a godsend.


----------



## DanielW (Jan 28, 2014)

JonAustin said:


> And the elimination of line-of-sight for slave triggering is a godsend.



Yes, that alone makes it worth it!


----------



## BL (Jan 28, 2014)

The 600EX adorama deal was pretty sweet, but B&H was running a kit that had the ST-E3 bundled with 2 600's for $1079 shipped for a while during the rebate timeframe that ended early Jan.

Was honestly a little surprised that no one seemed to think much about it. Wound up picking two kits myself, selling the extra ST-E3, paying $400 and change for each speedlite when it was all said and done.

EDIT: Looks like the deal is still nearly as good! $1120 for the kit (was something like $1250 last i checked)
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/994672-REG/canon_speedlite_600ex_rt_essential_two.html


----------



## slclick (Jan 29, 2014)

The 85 1.8 price is 389 not 319


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 29, 2014)

slclick said:


> The 85 1.8 price is 389 not 319



That's because the deal has ended...it _was_ $319. With things like this, you need to act fast!


----------

